# Whiling away time in our lockdown



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What are Expats and Filipinos doing to keep themselves amused through these difficult times?
For us there is sat tv, garden, clearing and cleaning, internet,,,,,,,a big one, new recipes, planning extensions and renovations. We haven't got to the board and card games yet, perhaps next week. While I'm content to sit here and while away the days I see Ben a little bored but coping.
Your thoughts?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wife had me pull weeds in the yard next to the home, she didn't want me to use the brush cutter, that was fun and then I've been taking care of our chickens, we have about 18 of them and they are getting really big but the wife wants them huge so another 2 weeks of feeding them.

My dogs have some itchy disease so I treated their sores on their legs with a combination mix of vegetable oil and motor oil the bugs don't like this they like dry skin.

Prepared and marinated two medium sized chickens/chooks for my large hot air cooker tonight serving them with mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am staying in an Airbnb in Moalboal. I came to do some diving and we were allowed to continue up until yesterday.

Since it is a short term rental, no house chores to do or any projects.

I am going to use this time to get in great physical shape. I have a lot of exercise videos, a set of dumbbells, floor mat etc and will spend a few hours a day doing something physical. I'll start off pretty easy so I don't hurt myself but in a month should be doing pretty good.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Its been an interesting week ! Wife has moved furniture 2 times already ! Tomorrow she is unpacking her boxes of minature shoes for cleaning ready for their new display cabinets. Me im going to potter around the garden and jet wash around the homes, then clean up my pc files and radio scanner frequency lists. Brewing lots of coffee !


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm still working. I've worked from home for the last 3 years anyway. So it's not much change for me during the day.

Our late night walks around GBC are now out, so its Netflix or listening to music.

My girl has a bunch of exercise equipment and weights that she uses each day.

We also have her sister staying with us so she can continue working as our internet is better than hers.
Don't really see her much as she works 9pm til 6am.

I turn 60 next week, so was planning a trip away for the week. That's now out of the question..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I sleep until 10 AM, watch Netflix and YouTube, do some coding on a game, edit videos, then at 5:30 PM I take a short walk around the rice field. Then back to bed. Getting pretty bored ha ha


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

My day normally starts at 7-7:30. First coffee of the day sat in garden with our dogs. Carry out some cleaning in the garden, sweeping up leaves etc. Shower about 10-11am followed by brunch. Help wife with household chores, cleaning etc. Wife does the shopping, so I help her with putting it all away when she returns. I like to sit in the garden reading a decent novel, I'm a fan of anything related to Knights Templar. I watch Good Morning Britain for a couple of hours, but I'm no fan of Piers Morgan. Phone call and messenger chats with friends from our social group. By 4pm I start to prepare the dogs dinner, then take them for a walk between 5 and 6pm. After their walk I shower and look forward to the first G&T at about 6:30pm sat in garden. Sometimes join a few friends have a messenger video chat, catching up with news and updates etc. Feed the dogs about 7pm. Second G&T then dinner at about 7:30 with a glass or two of wine. After dinner I'm back in the garden with a glass of Fundador and a cigar and spend some time online, catching up with Facebook and expat forums etc. Back in the house usually by 9pm, maybe watch a movie on Netflix or enjoy listening to my wife trying out a new song singing and playing her guitar. Some evenings video chat with my daughter and her family in England. Off to bed usually by midnight.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

3 and a half weeks and I have not left the property,,,,,,,, not that I'm allowed to any way and really have no intention of doing so especially now there are local cases of Covid-19 in San Fernando City.

We haven't started board or card games yet as we have focused on clearing the huge prickle trees blocking the view to the ocean. Very nasty (up to 2 inches long) spines and we wear gumboots and leather gloves while working there, a very slow process that Ben started while I was working back in Oz. His efforts with a bolo, hand saw and secateurs were slow and laborious so I sent a new chainsaw there late last year in a Balakbayan box,,,,,,,, a Godsend as some of these trees are 8 to 10 inches at the base. they are tangled/intertwined and difficult to remove, slow and hot work. We have saved many stunted coconut trees that should do well now, we can now see 50% of the ocean and getting better sea breezes. The wood is apparently great for making Uling and one of the locals is more than happy to take away the bigger pieces,,,,,, so much of it.

I watch a lot of news and monitor this pandemic on many sites, many movies mostly Cignal and will eventually look at stuff on Netflix when the boredom really sets in, Ben plays his online game about 4 hours a day and is happy like me to do a few hours a day working outside before it gets too hot.
Still thinking/trying to design the extensions for here, trying to evaluate and be realistic with what we really need going forward, slowly the gears grind in my head but keeps another interest going for us.

I also wonder if I will ever go/get back to Oz given where things are headed, I have a Landcruiser ute sitting in long term parking due to be picked up in mid August, return ticket to do that. The farm that has not sold and doubt if it will for a long time given where we are now. Work prospects nil given all the cancellations within the film and television industry.
I prattle on about retiring and now maybe the decision has been made for me, all good. I just need to clean up a few things in Oz but no hurry.

Please stay safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Well im still not allowed out the wife and her sister do the shopping on the days allowed out!
Many checkpoints, me? Im pottering around the garden pruning the plants keeping an eye on the fruit trees ( Calamansi,Dragon fruit,Guyabana, and my lemon plants i planted from seed !
The Dragon fruit is growing slowly in its metal cage.
Listening and programming my scanner and my 2 way radio.
Theres netflix,and pc games.
The wife is baking my fav cinnamon rolls pics enclosed.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am heavily involved in multi tasking. 

For example I just spent a couple of hours on the various forums, this one, scuba related, politics etc, that I am active on, read several hundred posts on what are you doing while locked down and made the most of my time by also growing my beard.

I will have to shave it before shopping day so my mask fits tight, but I can start all over again after that. 

That is efficient use of one's time.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

More time for making bread ++.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

pagbati said:


> More time for making bread ++.


Looks good. I have not had that much success with bread but soft pretzels and pizza crust have turned out good. I got to eat my flour based products while the rest of the family is eating white rice.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I could be working on my swimming pool pump but I am not able to buy a start/run capacitor now with the lockdown. Sucks because it went out two days after the quarantine started.

Now my generator is eating oil and blowing white smoke. Seems to me it is probably bad piston rings but I won't be able to source any so no point in tearing it down now. Gotta hope there are no more lightning storms like last night until I get it fixed.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pagbati said:


> More time for making bread ++.


Yum, well done pagbati, you have an oven for that or another method? Please share the secret if you do as it's hard to buy decent bread here, wholemeal, sourdough or multigrain and I'm sure difficult to source ingredients to do so but have to admit I've not looked that far yet. Keep up the good work.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> Looks good. I have not had that much success with bread but soft pretzels and pizza crust have turned out good. I got to eat my flour based products while the rest of the family is eating white rice.


Ahhhh, the white rice saga, a bone of contention in this house also and there is only Ben and I. Vegetables? Why do you need them? Pasta? It's too heavy. Fruit? It's hard to get. Tinned tomatoes? There are none. 
Back to the fruit,,,,,, "it's hard to get" I have been eating Jackfruit, Mangoes and Papaya for weeks now,,,,,,,, from the garden, Ben comes home with a bunch of bananas occasionally and yesterday wow, 4 apples.
I do like Filipino food but not every day. 
A question Zep, have you found wholemeal flour for baking in your travels, yes I need to get out more but not going to happen at the moment. Keep up the pizza bases.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> I could be working on my swimming pool pump but I am not able to buy a start/run capacitor now with the lockdown. Sucks because it went out two days after the quarantine started.
> 
> Now my generator is eating oil and blowing white smoke. Seems to me it is probably bad piston rings but I won't be able to source any so no point in tearing it down now. Gotta hope there are no more lightning storms like last night until I get it fixed.


I learnt the hard way Zep. I have had swimming pools for 25 years, current house and the last one. 2 x one and a half HP pumps, one for filtration and the other for the infinity weir. 5 years after we installed the pool one of the pumps died, followed by the next,,,,,,,,,,,,. I learnt about the cost of replacing pump after pump and foolishly dumping the old ones.
Yes it appears as I have found out the hard way it's only the capacitor. I now buy 2 at a time on eBay one always in stock ready and slightly larger than I need, the other thing I did 4 years ago was drill a hole in the side of the plastic box that the capacitor is mounted in, connect the wires and let the capacitor hang or sit on the top of the plastic box. In the plastic box it gets hot as it is mounted to the motor housing and deteriorates quicker, I had a similar problem 6 years ago with an LED tv, the capacitors kept melting, a few mods (like the pumps) and that tv has not stopped working,,,,,,,, looks like a bunch of grapes hanging out the back of the tv but who cares.

Good luck with the generator, in saying this do you have any recommendations on brands and suppliers? Size for needs etc. I am hoping diesel, 6 to 8 Kva and as quiet as possible.

LOL. Just whiling away the time and enjoying others input.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Steve for the advise on the swimming pool pump. I did not know the cap was the weak point but I figured something had to go. The pool and equipment is about 4 years old. I am surprised the pool water has stayed relatively clean without the pump running 4hrs a day. The bottom is not looking good since I can't vacuum it.

I might just buy a spare depending on how easy it is to obtain.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Good luck with the generator, in saying this do you have any recommendations on brands and suppliers? Size for needs etc. I am hoping diesel, 6 to 8 Kva and as quiet as possible.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I don't have much experience with generators as this is my first but if you can avoid it stay away from the Chinese stuff. I have a Kipor 6700 which is rated at 5Kva. It runs everything in the house but burned up the brushes one day when I tried to run the pool pump on (1.5hp) on it, nothing else in the house on. It takes about 20 seconds to prime the pump and I guess that is too long for the generator to handle. Luckily 50 pesos later I had new brushes installed.

But now it looks like the piston rings are bad. The generator only has maybe 150hrs on it over a few years, so seems like it should have been trouble free for much longer. 

6-8Kva should be good for the entire house with aircon.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> A question Zep, have you found wholemeal flour for baking in your travels, yes I need to get out more but not going to happen at the moment. Keep up the pizza bases.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I have not really looked as most of the flour in the Mall stores is expensive. At my local market I can buy 1kg for 30 pesos. I have learned to sift my flour here as you can never tell what you might find.:confused2:


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Bread Making*



bigpearl said:


> Yum, well done pagbati, you have an oven for that or another method? Please share the secret if you do as it's hard to buy decent bread here, wholemeal, sourdough or multigrain and I'm sure difficult to source ingredients to do so but have to admit I've not looked that far yet. Keep up the good work. Cheers, Steve.


Yep, I use an oven. In the main I tend to make sourdough and commercial yeast wholemeal loaves but I’ll have a go at anything. Rye has become my favourite grain over the years.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I have not really looked as most of the flour in the Mall stores is expensive. At my local market I can buy 1kg for 30 pesos. I have learned to sift my flour here as you can never tell what you might find.:confused2:


In the market if you call flour All Purpose, you get the packaged product from the stores and much more than the other flour sold in the markets (Harina) it's 30 pesos per kilo, my neighbor said that it cost more in the grocery because of the packaging but I really don't know until I start baking bread, I've used the harina flower for frying chicken and I can't tell the difference between All Purpose and Harina. 

I really want to bake my own bread, pizza, Lasagna, turkey so I'm going to buy a Germania electric oven some time this year, it's about the only affordable electric oven at 10,000 pesos and probably a heavy duty mixer but I need to research the mixer, I find that these gas ovens get too hot and I'm just not comfortable using them for baking and plus having to change those bottles more frequently, there also is the danger factor, but I do use the gas top.

I really miss Sour Dough bread, freshly baked bread and french bread.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> In the market if you call flour All Purpose, you get the packaged product from the stores and much more than the other flour sold in the markets (Harina) it's 30 pesos per kilo, my neighbor said that it cost more in the grocery because of the packaging but I really don't know until I start baking bread, I've used the harina flower for frying chicken and I can't tell the difference between All Purpose and Harina.
> 
> I really want to bake my own bread, pizza, Lasagna, turkey so I'm going to buy a Germania electric oven some time this year, it's about the only affordable electric oven at 10,000 pesos and probably a heavy duty mixer but I need to research the mixer, I find that these gas ovens get too hot and I'm just not comfortable using them for baking and plus having to change those bottles more frequently, plus the danger factor, but I do use the gas top.
> 
> I really miss Sour Dough bread, freshly baked bread and french bread.


Bite the bullet and by a commercial KitchenAid stand mixer, 6 quarts and plenty of power, my wife still used my grandmothers 40 yo mixer


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

bigpearl said:


> What are Expats and Filipinos doing to keep themselves amused through these difficult times?
> For us there is sat tv, garden, clearing and cleaning, internet,,,,,,,a big one, new recipes, planning extensions and renovations. We haven't got to the board and card games yet, perhaps next week. While I'm content to sit here and while away the days I see Ben a little bored but coping.
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Lots of DVD movies, books, cleaning my ears with my fingers, talking to myself, mp3 songs, staring at the clouds, learning Tagalog and Kapampangan, and getting fat.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I ain't lying lol . Man, even before the ECQ, you can tell there's a lot of bored expats here in Pampanga. It ain't about getting laid all the time(no offense lol). I see a lot of books at the SM bookstore I know locals wouldn't read. A lot of used second hand books.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Some "honey do" projects in conjunction with our remodel. Main thing now is putting in a cedar tongue n groove ceiling...hand rubbing boards with Danish Oil, then after they cure, install. The bigger room now is about 10x27 feet, so lot more to it, and since most rooms are never truly perfectly squared, requiring bit more attention to lay out and shaving some fractions off some boards. Funny thing is it'll all be finished bout time we wanna move so that some renters can enjoy it all.
On top of that, had old boss ask me for some help at an access control point for a COVID19 med converted facility here, wherein county took over a local motel (lot of that going on all over) and will house not seriously ill or recovering C19 patients who cannot self quarantine at home, etc for various reasons. Almost nil contact with any "patients" and PPE if we do. "Glorified Guard Duty", but Chance to save some more $ for move later this yr, we Hope!, to PI once this disaster ends. At least we don't need a city or neighborhood pass to go out once a week to shop groceries!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Harvard university is offering 67 courses for free during this pandemic. You may share the link with anyone who wants to spend their time learning something new. 


https://online-learning.harvard.edu...ange[min][date]=&start_date_range[max][date]=

I am thinking about taking the one on weather forecasting. Anyone looking for a study buddy?


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

When I was a kid and teenager in the 80s, we used to make mixed tapes of our favorite songs. I'm doing that now with my mp3 songs. Just finished doing my rock music play list from the 1970s to 1980s. Now doing pop music from the 60s to 2000s 🙂 Metal, R&B, and hip hop next. My life rules!


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

Using Rotten Tomatoes as a referrence, I have been catching some great Netflix, Amazon, and Disney+ movies. Many of which I have never heard of.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SteveHiggins1962 said:


> Using Rotten Tomatoes as a referrence, I have been catching some great Netflix, Amazon, and Disney+ movies. Many of which I have never heard of.


I think most of us have Steve. We have sat tv so generally watch that but from time to time watch Netflix. A series that I watched a couple of years ago on Netflix sticks in my mind called "Sense8" 2 seasons and a finale. A few episodes to get into it (character introductions) but we couldn't stop watching it, pity Netflix dropped it. Was directed by the Wachowskis.
Enjoy your time out.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Well,SM found his logon data and dropped in to say Hey.

Sorry to hear your place in Oz hasn't sold yet Steve.That is a worry that a guy shouldn't have to carry for long.

We have been advised to stay in as well here in So. Oregon.I fell off a ladder in the garage here and broke my back,so I'm locked down anyway.I was able to get the wife a Medical Leave so that she could keep me out of trouble.She has to go back in late May,so I better get to healing up.

I'm inclined to sell our place here and return to the PI if I can convince the wife.I'd like to look for a place a little more remote tho than San Fernando.Maybe Mindoro,or another less populated place especially if higher elevation with cooler temps.I'd still really like to look on Palawan,but it lacks elevation and is harder to access.

Wishing everyone good health and hope we all dodge the bullet!

SM


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Well,SM found his logon data and dropped in to say Hey.
> 
> Sorry to hear your place in Oz hasn't sold yet Steve.That is a worry that a guy shouldn't have to carry for long.
> 
> ...


Hi Ted, long time, don't be a stranger. Not good your accident and hope you can make a full recovery.
Yes it's difficult to understand why our house hasn't sold and now will be extremely difficult to say the least. We are here in Bacnotan and I have lawn and pool maintenance every 2 weeks until it turns over.

As you know up this way you can get much cooler temps up on the mountains but the roads are pretty dangerous. Here at the moment it's hot as you have experienced for years but we have been getting really good breezes of the ocean from lunch time on, bearable.

Take care.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Whiling away the time*

Whiling away the time - Cornbread Rolls


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

pagbati said:


> Whiling away the time - Cornbread Rolls


Wow corn bread... it's been a long time and I think the last time I had a tiny roll was at Kenney Rogers Roasters, I can't wait for this quarantine to end.


----------



## Aeta1 (May 1, 2020)

Probably eating and sleeping.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I shaved my head. Been thinking about doing that for a while and decided since I would not be seen by many people for the next while I would try it.

Jury is still out if I wil keep it shaved.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> I shaved my head. Been thinking about doing that for a while and decided since I would not be seen by many people for the next while I would try it.
> 
> Jury is still out if I wil keep it shaved.


Yeah, I keep a high and tight "ranger" haircut before I leave our place. Cannot shed my military days and it's been years since I ETS out of the military.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Aeta1 said:


> Probably eating and sleeping.


I'm day dreaming about going on a hiking trip and seeing beautiful United States again. Pampanga is awesome though. I liked seeing Manila too.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Whiling away the time continues with pasties.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow that looks good Pagbati.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

pagbati said:


> Whiling away the time continues with pasties.


I definitely need an oven, well done.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

